# Pro Street build off



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:wave: SUP U ALL! after thaking down 59 :tears: :angel: :biggrin: its time 2 move to the next being mademan me and him talked bout this. so this is the rules NO SHIT TALKING , NO BITCHING BOUT SHIT TALKING WE BUILD 4 THREE MONTHS NO OPEN DOORS JUST A HEADS UP RACE LATS GO AND HAVE FUN


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry but you didnt take down anyone.. Tjay only agreed to the buildoff if you kept the crap and picture out of the thread. You couldnt hanlde doing that so he said screw it.. Thats not a win sorry..


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 13 2009, 10:16 PM~12697026
> *Sorry but you didnt take down anyone.. Tjay only agreed to the buildoff if you kept the crap and picture out of the thread. You couldnt hanlde doing that so he said screw it.. Thats not a win sorry..
> *



Aint that the truth..... if anything Tjay is the winner for not startin the stupid crap...


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

shit i looked thur 4 pages tryin to fing the original topic. i never saw where a winner was pronounced...... :dunno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ill have my pics up in a few minutes. :biggrin: 

no shit talking or we end it, no getting cocky.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn im gonna have to stay awake for this :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

alright, jan 13-feb, feb-march, march -aprl 13 3-months!











I will be building:

69 nova.... box stock.... :biggrin: yeah.....


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

i cant wait to see mike school your ass :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

nice mike... send me the hoood !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 13 2009, 09:35 PM~12697308
> *alright, jan 13-feb, feb-march, march -aprl 13   3-months!
> 
> 
> ...


 looking good is that a psf hood
:scrutinize: keep up the good work  i got one 4 a 701/2 z/28 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 13 2009, 10:16 PM~12697026
> *Sorry but you didnt take down anyone.. Tjay only agreed to the buildoff if you kept the crap and picture out of the thread. You couldnt hanlde doing that so he said screw it.. Thats not a win sorry..
> *


X2


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 13 2009, 09:55 PM~12697609
> *X2
> *


 X3


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 13 2009, 09:16 PM~12697026
> *Sorry but you didnt take down anyone.. Tjay only agreed to the buildoff if you kept the crap and picture out of the thread. You couldnt hanlde doing that so he said screw it.. Thats not a win sorry..
> *


 he backed down!  r bitched out
:dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 10:59 PM~12697691
> *he backed down!   r bitched out
> :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *


It really just goes to show how much of a goof ya are buddy..... so after mike sends ya back to your crack momma cryin.... are you still the winner.... cuz you aint a winner in anyones books... just a weak ass loooser....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

can i use a pro mod big boy? r do we have to keep it box stock whit 350's r 454's


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 11:08 PM~12697847
> *can i use a pro mod big boy? r do we have to keep it box stock whit 350's r 454's
> *


I was being sarcastic.... mine is no where near box stock. use what you want. bring your best game.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry, but I cant resist. 

Why watch this....









when you can watch this ...








An asshat at work.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a mademan u can all ways buy this from my shop and u sure 2 run low et's in no time! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 11:28 PM~12698161
> *a mademan u can all ways buy this from my shop and u sure 2 run low et's in no time! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no thanks , my 1:1 70 ran good enough times. as well as my chevette.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im thinking that there may just be some low ETs in my future as it is.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 13 2009, 10:38 PM~12698313
> *im thinking that there may just be some low ETs in my future as it is.
> 
> 
> ...


 whats under the hood?
:scrutinize:  do i c n.o.s comeing soon :biggrin: a mademan


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

need to put some boots on for this thread its getting deep


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Jan 13 2009, 06:45 PM~12697446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u got one???? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: pics or bullshit


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2009, 01:36 AM~12699567
> *u got one????  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: pics or bullshit
> *


 i got the hood ass j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 08:59 PM~12697691
> *he backed down!   r bitched out
> :dunno:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Ain't nobody bitched out home boy!!! I'll still build my caddi and show what skill really is! Shit this thread has the exact same rules as mine did and you couldn't even follow those then! What makes you think you can keep your flap from ruining this thread??


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 13 2009, 11:07 PM~12696910
> *:wave: SUP U ALL! after thaking down 59 :tears:  :angel:  :biggrin:  its time 2 move to the next being mademan me and him talked bout this. so this is the rules NO SHIT TALKING , NO BITCHING BOUT SHIT TALKING WE BUILD 4 THREE MONTHS NO OPEN DOORS JUST A HEADS UP RACE LATS GO AND HAVE FUN
> 
> 
> ...


sorry I cant help it, I was not going to say anything and just watch but I am sorry I just cant stand this anymore .
sorry street you are a complete and totally without a clue dumbass !!!!!!!!!!
I am going to give you the benefit of the doubt that you have to be mouthing off like this on purpose just to piss people off for your own pleasure. because nobody can be this stupid . because on their worse day building made or tjay would beat you beyond recognition.
so for you to run your mouth like this leads me to think that if they took out your brain and shoved it up a knat's ass it would look like a bb in a boxcar.
think about it. and in the mean time you should go to a model show and see some cars in person and meet some builders it might change your perspective.
I dont know what your age is I am guessing early teens but you have some growing up to do. and if you end up getting booted off here and continue building someday you might regret ruining a great chance to learn from the best of the best.
so if you think your being funny acting like this forget it the clocks ticking on your little 15 minutes of fame.
just my 2 cents.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 14 2009, 02:48 AM~12699781
> *sorry I cant help it, I was not going to say anything and just watch but I am sorry I just cant stand this anymore .
> sorry street you are a complete and totally without a clue dumbass !!!!!!!!!!
> I am going to give you the benefit of the doubt that you have to be mouthing off like this on purpose just to piss people off for your own pleasure. because nobody can be this stupid . because on their worse day building made or tjay would beat you beyond recognition.
> ...


Oh be carefull bro.. He is gonna want to battle you down on a build off now!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 14 2009, 05:59 AM~12699791
> *Oh be carefull bro.. He is gonna want to battle you down on a build off now!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I know huh lol !!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 13 2009, 10:14 PM~12697945
> *Sorry, but I cant resist.
> 
> Why watch this....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: kick his a$$ mademan


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

here you go HOMIE. hope this helps
http://cgi.ebay.com/Amt-1970-1-2-Camaro-Z-...%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 01:35 AM~12698263
> *no thanks , my 1:1 70 ran good enough times. as well as my chevette.
> 
> 
> ...


haha that lil chevette is bad homie!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 14 2009, 03:18 AM~12699820
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I know huh lol !!!
> *


sorry i just had to :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and i agree with old low&slo 100%


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 14 2009, 03:48 AM~12699781
> *sorry I cant help it, I was not going to say anything and just watch but I am sorry I just cant stand this anymore .
> sorry street you are a complete and totally without a clue dumbass !!!!!!!!!!
> I am going to give you the benefit of the doubt that you have to be mouthing off like this on purpose just to piss people off for your own pleasure. because nobody can be this stupid . because on their worse day building made or tjay would beat you beyond recognition.
> ...



Well said bro.I remember when i was like this about 1/2 a year or so ago.It lead me nowhere except people hating me and my temporary ban i had.Then i went on being a asshole to someone and then met him at a show.I felp like a fool that day and promised myself it would never happen again.And as of yet it hasn't.I know im one this fuck tard's list and i can't wait to fuck him up in a battle.Im thinking something clean as fuck but in the sametime evil.Street time is ticking tick tock tick tock.Sorry if i made anyone mad i will now only watch this go down form the sidelines.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*omg just build why is there always a problem lol *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

No problems!! Just letting the bitch know how it feels to have to read someone shooting off at the keys on a daily basis! That and I wanna see if he can hold his own and shut the fuck up for a change.  

Think you got it in ya fucktard???


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 14 2009, 02:17 PM~12702850
> *haha that lil chevette is bad homie!
> *


yeah, it had a sb350 700r4 trans, narrowed regal rearend. was bad as hell....till the cops started hassling me. so I sold it.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 01:34 PM~12703488
> *yeah, it had a sb350 700r4 trans, narrowed regal rearend. was bad as hell....till the cops started hassling me. so I sold it.
> *


I bet it went faster then the shit coming out of streakmarks shop!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 14 2009, 02:17 PM~12703304
> *omg just build  why is there always a problem lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Model cars made offtopic with this thread!!! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12703545


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 14 2009, 01:17 PM~12703304
> *omg just build  why is there always a problem lol </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'> :scrutinize: Where have I heard this before??? desavu :dunno:


----------



## JerzeyDevil (May 20, 2006)

Im down guys..... Heres my entry.


----------



## The Situation (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 14 2009, 02:12 PM~12703257
> *Well said bro.I remember when i was like this about 1/2 a year or so ago.It lead me nowhere except people hating me and my temporary ban i had.Then i went on being a asshole to someone and then met him at a show.I felp like a fool that day and promised myself it would never happen again.And as of yet it hasn't.I know im one this fuck tard's list and i can't wait to fuck him up in a battle.Im thinking something clean as fuck but in the sametime evil.Street time is ticking tick tock tick tock.Sorry if i made anyone mad i will now only watch this go down form the sidelines.
> *


gtfo you drama starting asshat


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i now i dont have a car but i do have this big bitch


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ damn... and to think i was just gonna use this little 588


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 14 2009, 03:48 AM~12699781
> *sorry I cant help it, I was not going to say anything and just watch but I am sorry I just cant stand this anymore .
> sorry street you are a complete and totally without a clue dumbass !!!!!!!!!!
> I am going to give you the benefit of the doubt that you have to be mouthing off like this on purpose just to piss people off for your own pleasure. because nobody can be this stupid . because on their worse day building made or tjay would beat you beyond recognition.
> ...


 no kid round my way :uh: F.Y.I i bean going to shows since i was like 15 
i was that little black kid asking all tham ? like how can i get like u! but dont 4get im from the hood 2 :biggrin: y i talk shit cause i can and if we was at a show i would talk shit 







i got more at my mother house if u wont 2 c tham all pm me i will get tham 2 u asap OLD MAN :nicoderm:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 novas gonna be sick!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 14 2009, 05:00 PM~12704298
> *:0  novas gonna be sick!
> *


...ive got a few things up my sleeve!
modeltech and I did a trade for a crucial part today :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 03:50 PM~12704177
> *^ damn... and to think i was just gonna use this little 588
> 
> 
> ...


 mademan come on now is that one of tham READYMADE ONES FROM YOUR LHS
:scrutinize:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 05:04 PM~12704334
> *mademan come on now is that one of tham READYMADE ONES FROM YOUR LHS
> :scrutinize:
> *


not any more :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 05:03 PM~12704332
> *...ive got a few things up my sleeve!
> modeltech and I did a trade for a crucial part today  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

HE needs HELP!4 little o me ic :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i need help :tears: the green kind :biggrin:


----------



## JStunn (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 14 2009, 02:12 PM~12703257
> *Well said bro.I remember when i was like this about 1/2 a year or so ago.It lead me nowhere except people hating me and my temporary ban i had.Then i went on being a asshole to someone and then met him at a show.I felp like a fool that day and promised myself it would never happen again.And as of yet it hasn't.I know im one this fuck tard's list and i can't wait to fuck him up in a battle.Im thinking something clean as fuck but in the sametime evil.Street time is ticking tick tock tick tock.Sorry if i made anyone mad i will now only watch this go down form the sidelines.
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 04:03 PM~12704332
> *...ive got a few things up my sleeve!
> modeltech and I did a trade for a crucial part today  :biggrin:
> *


 ohhhhhhhh shit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Jan 14 2009, 06:00 PM~12704293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 14 2009, 07:01 PM~12705470
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


lol, u caught that too eh... :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

lookin good so far made


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 06:03 PM~12705494
> *lol, u caught that too eh...  :biggrin:
> *


caught whit?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 08:03 PM~12705494
> *lol, u caught that too eh...  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 14 2009, 07:12 PM~12705570
> *:yes: :yes:
> *


LOL, rock on broder ! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:uh: :werd: :werd: :werd: :uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 03:48 PM~12704159
> *i now i dont have a car but i do have this big bitch
> 
> 
> ...


You got caught white handed!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

daddy must be michel jackson


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 06:15 PM~12705601
> *LOL, rock on broder !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  rock on :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 06:20 PM~12705653
> *daddy must be michel jackson
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JR Cash_@Jan 14 2009, 03:11 PM~12703803
> *gtfo you drama starting asshat
> *


JR Cash, who are you really? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 03:48 PM~12704159
> *i now i dont have a car but i do have this big bitch
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 14 2009, 05:19 PM~12705641
> *You got caught white handed!
> *


I saw that white hand yesterday and was wondering the same shit.
WTF??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 14 2009, 07:50 PM~12705948
> *I saw that white hand yesterday and was wondering  the same shit.
> WTF??
> 
> ...


SHEIT MAN THATS FUCKEN SCARRRRRRRRRRRRY.....
I dont know whats worse tho that or the pic above......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 05:53 PM~12705993
> *SHEIT MAN THATS FUCKEN SCARRRRRRRRRRRRY.....
> I dont know whats worse tho that or the pic above......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i c u all on tha michael jackson shilt, playin w/ little boys and shit huh? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 04:57 PM~12706817
> *i c u all on tha michael jackson shilt, playin w/ little boys and shit huh? :biggrin:
> *


all we could come up with after u called yourself a little black kid with white hands....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

what about the whit arm, ha ha ha ha


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

n you call yourself black :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 14 2009, 05:14 PM~12707029
> *n you call yourself black :uh:
> *


http://media.ebaumsworld.com/picture/Realnessmess/******.jpg


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh I get it, you're a white guy, but you pretend to be black on the internets.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 14 2009, 10:16 PM~12707059
> *http://media.ebaumsworld.com/picture/Realnessmess/******.jpg
> *


 :0 you find his myspace


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

enough of the shit talkin, i want to see a buildoff :uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JerzeyDevil_@Jan 14 2009, 02:05 PM~12703755
> *Im down guys..... Heres my entry.
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT RESIN? I LIKE THE PATTERNS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 14 2009, 09:17 PM~12707072
> *Oh I get it, you're a white guy, but you pretend to be black on the internets.
> *


Makes his internet penis bigger i guess......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where'd he go? :scrutinize:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Jan 14 2009, 10:57 PM~12707693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

CAN WE STOP THE SHIT PEOPLE! :biggrin: we dont wont mademan to bitch out like 59 now do we


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 10:27 PM~12708142
> *CAN WE STOP THE SHIT PEOPLE! :biggrin: we dont wont mademan to bitch out like 59 now do we
> *


awww, u startin to get upset, ya goin to run like the lil stain in your bitch's panties.....

i think you have already bitched out... where pics of the car that your goin to build, made's showed pretty good of what he has on the go.... we aint seen shit outta ya besides your usless fingers flappin on the keyboard


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Is it gettin annoyin yet there streak ? usless post after usless post......


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 14 2009, 09:57 PM~12707693
> *enough of the shit talkin, i want to see a buildoff :uh:
> *


damn ..... me too! :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 14 2009, 05:57 PM~12707693
> *enough of the shit talkin, i want to see a buildoff :uh:
> *


better look somewhere else.... *****.... i mean ****** don't even have a kit for it


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

kit comeing soon so b ez


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 10:27 PM~12708142
> *CAN WE STOP THE SHIT PEOPLE! :biggrin: we dont wont mademan to bitch out like 59 now do we
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jan 14 2009, 10:56 PM~12708562
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this guy should ditch the model buildin hobby and become a comedian


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 09:57 PM~12708577
> *this guy should ditch the model buildin hobby and become a comedian
> *


 i no but i can not i love this hobby!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

alrighty, I managed to gather up a Few little detail items. :biggrin: 












im yet to see anything from the Raceking :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 07:09 PM~12708756
> *alrighty, I managed to gather up a Few little detail items. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what u talkin about? we saw his white hand holding a motor :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 10:09 PM~12708756
> *alrighty, I managed to gather up a Few little detail items. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 u rady i c


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 11:13 PM~12708826
> *u rady i c
> *


like i said... ive got everything i need, on hand, all the time


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 11:09 PM~12708756
> *alrighty, I managed to gather up a Few little detail items. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


always good to see that this build has parts in it from the one and only Scaledreams...... :biggrin: For a full list of the top of the line scale hobby parts that you will ever need, please visit www.scaledreams.com

HAHAHAHAHA sorrrry i had too


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 11:15 PM~12708854
> *always good to see that this build has parts in it from the one and only Scaledreams...... :biggrin:    For a full list of the top of the line scale hobby parts that you will ever need, please visit www.scaledreams.com
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA sorrrry i had too
> *


I made sure all the packages were visible, lol. Ive also got another box comming from rick :biggrin: this is only half of it. haha

dont write cheques your skills cant cash :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 10:16 PM~12708877
> *I made sure all the packages were visible, lol. Ive also got another box comming from rick  :biggrin:    this is only half of it. haha
> 
> dont write cheques your skills cant cash  :biggrin:
> *


 i can cash thats y i can talk shit


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i got kit comeing soon by ups :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its too damn bad you dont know how to use any of it.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2009, 11:46 PM~12709316
> *its too damn bad you dont know how to use any of it.
> *


Ouch...


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2009, 10:46 PM~12709316
> *its too damn bad you dont know how to use any of it.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

street, thought u were black homie
got all mad about me saying ***** on the nets
bwahahhaaha


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hes white one day, ***** rich the next...he'll be a ****** tomorrow i guarantee it!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 14 2009, 11:25 PM~12709793
> *street, thought u were black homie
> got all mad about me saying ***** on the nets
> bwahahhaaha
> *


 ***** u know im black


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 01:26 AM~12709809
> ****** u know im black
> *


yea i know *****


















but your arms are white as hell, no wonder you talk shit on the nets

:uh:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2009, 01:25 AM~12709803
> *hes white one day, ***** rich the next...he'll be a ****** tomorrow i guarantee it!
> *


i think asian comes next bro


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^ from the pics its looks like hes more of a ******** to me.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

im sorry made and street but can we okease get to the fuckin build off cause i want to see what happens with it. and not see who can talk the most shit. cause thats what off topic is for. so can we make this buildoff happen?cause frankly i dont care whos black or whos white cause honestly we are all model builders. i dont remember seeing anywhere on a model or at a show it asking you what race you are.. and sorry for whoring up yall "build-off" topic


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

street
THANK YOU COME AGAIN


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

will got stalkers on asile nine :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

street
THANK YOU COME AGAIN


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

street
THANK YOU COME AGAIN


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

my bad double post :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 14 2009, 11:34 PM~12709895
> *im sorry made and street but can we okease get to the fuckin build off cause i want to see what happens with it. and not see who can talk the most shit. cause thats what off topic is for. so can we make this buildoff happen?cause frankly i dont care whos black or whos white cause honestly we are all model builders. i dont remember seeing anywhere on a model or at a show it asking you what race you are.. and sorry for whoring up yall "build-off" topic
> *


X2


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 15 2009, 12:34 AM~12709895
> *im sorry made and street but can we okease get to the fuckin build off cause i want to see what happens with it. and not see who can talk the most shit. cause thats what off topic is for. so can we make this buildoff happen?cause frankly i dont care whos black or whos white cause honestly we are all model builders. i dont remember seeing anywhere on a model or at a show it asking you what race you are.. and sorry for whoring up yall "build-off" topic
> *


Agreed with ya 8-ball... it dont fucken matter what race ya are, most of us all share the love of buildin model's or 1:1's and thats all that section of this site matters, but some people care to use it for other than what it is for


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 15 2009, 12:46 AM~12710016
> *Agreed with ya 8-ball... it dont fucken matter what race ya are, most of us all share the love of buildin model's or 1:1's and thats all that section of this site matters, but some people care to use it for other than what it is for
> *


and your 100% right on this. and to be honest its part of the reason why not only lowriders but model car builders get looked at in a strange way. cause the way we treat each other sometimes. thats just the way i look at it.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 11:46 PM~12710016
> *Agreed with ya 8-ball... it dont fucken matter what race ya are, most of us all share the love of buildin model's or 1:1's and thats all that section of this site matters, but some people care to use it for other than what it is for
> *


 x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 06:00 PM~12704293
> *no kid round my way  :uh:  F.Y.I i bean going to shows since i was like 15
> i was that little black kid asking all tham ? like how can i get like u! but dont 4get im from the hood 2  :biggrin: y i talk shit cause i can and if we was at a show i would talk shit
> 
> ...



LOL SEEN THIS AND STARTED LAUGHING ! 



GO ADD UP ALL YOURS AND COME GET SOME SCHOOLING !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:00 AM~12710138
> *LOL  SEEN THIS  AND  STARTED  LAUGHING !
> GO  ADD UP  ALL  YOURS  AND  COME  GET  SOME  SCHOOLING !
> 
> ...


 thats y u the king! :uh:  c u at the show and if u like my work i can go back 2 talking shit!!!!? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

AWARDS DON'T MAKE YOU GREAT ! BEING IT FOR THE LOVE OF HOBBY AND CARING IF IS STILL AROUND FOR OTHERS TO ENJOY ! MAKE THE TIME TO HELP OUT THOSE THAT ARE JUST AS IN IT AS YOU ARE ! 

FUCK AWARDS ! THEY CAN BE EARN JUST CAUSE YOUR THE ONLY 1 THAT ENTERED THAT CLASS . OR YOU BUDDY IS A JUDGE . SHIT SOMEONE COULD HAVE LAID IT DOWN AND SNAGGED IT UP ! AWARD'S ARE USELESS IF YOU GETTING JUST BECAUSE ! OR YOU NEED THEM TO MAKE YOU FEEL THAT YOUR BETTER THEN THE NEXT MAN ! 

WHEN YOU POSTED YOUR PIC YOU DID IT AS TO SAY " HEY DON'T FUCK WITH ME CAUSE I GET THE GOLD " AS IF YOU ALREADY KNOW THAT YOUR GOING TO HAND MADEMAN HIS ASS IN THIS BUILD OFF ! 

FOOL I SWEPT CLASS AT SHOWS THAT HAD 50 BUILD'S IN 1 CLASS ! I GOT 3RD 2ND 1ST ! GO THE NEXT WEEKEND AND NOT EVEN PLACE ! GO TO ANOTHER SHOW AND WHEN THE PEOPLES CHOICE AWARD BUT NEVER TOOK HOME AN AWARD IN ANY CLASS I ENTERED ! 

POSTING A PIC OF YOU LITTLE GOLD ONLY SHOWS THAT YOUR BUILDING AN EGO , NOT A HOBBY !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

x2.. let your bilds do the talkin


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:28 AM~12710389
> *AWARDS  DON'T  MAKE  YOU  GREAT  !  BEING  IT    FOR  THE  LOVE  OF  HOBBY  AND  CARING  IF  IS  STILL  AROUND  FOR  OTHERS  TO  ENJOY  !  MAKE  THE  TIME  TO  HELP  OUT  THOSE  THAT  ARE  JUST  AS  IN  IT  AS  YOU  ARE  !
> 
> FUCK  AWARDS  !  THEY  CAN  BE  EARN  JUST  CAUSE  YOUR  THE  ONLY  1  THAT  ENTERED  THAT  CLASS .  OR  YOU  BUDDY  IS  A  JUDGE  .  SHIT  SOMEONE  COULD  HAVE  LAID IT  DOWN  AND  SNAGGED  IT UP !  AWARD'S  ARE  USELESS IF  YOU  GETTING  JUST  BECAUSE  !  OR  YOU NEED  THEM  TO  MAKE  YOU  FEEL  THAT  YOUR  BETTER  THEN  THE  NEXT  MAN  !
> ...


 look mini y i post tham was 4 that og that said something bout me going 2 shows 2 c and met people :uh: if u will read back some / and the gold that ant shit if u came 2 my house u would c the kids playing whit that shit as me handing mademan his ass 
:dunno: maybe r maybe not and thats good u swept class at show dont get me wrong my ego is big as a m/f  just go back and read some not that much and u will c


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 14 2009, 12:54 PM~12702700
> *here you go HOMIE. hope this helps
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Amt-1970-1-2-Camaro-Z-...%3A1|240%3A1318
> *


 GOOD LOOKING OUT!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

lol you really crack me up you little disrespectful e-thug !!!!
I think your oversized ego is writin checks your big mouth e-thug ass cant cash.
so tell you what after made tears you a new ass if you still want some more
come see an "OLD MAN" :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 15 2009, 01:39 AM~12710688
> *lol you really crack me up you little disrespectful e-thug !!!!
> I think your oversized ego is writin checks your big mouth e-thug ass cant cash.
> so tell you what after made tears you a new ass if you still want some more
> ...


 no time old man after this one im going to b ez and set back and build something 4 the hartland show  maybe some other time b4 u pass r n up n a old people home :cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 03:45 AM~12710713
> *no time old man after this one im going to b ez and set back and build something 4 the hartland show  maybe some other time b4 u pass r n up n a old people home :cheesy:
> *


haha yeah thats what I figured you would say lol !!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

no time old man after this one im going to b ez and set back and build something 4 the hartland show maybe some other time b4 u pass r n up n a old people home 


man you need to go learn some respect


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 02:48 PM~12704159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


God damn ******!!! Clip your fucking nails!!!! That must be pictures of your ass you keep showing and not your girls!! I knew you were a bitch!!! All sporting the high heels and long nails and shit!! get your ass back out on the corner and stand with the rest of the bitches! Cause your bitch ass is faker then a mother fucker!!! You rotten, disgusting , pathetic peice of shit you!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 15 2009, 02:10 AM~12710763
> *God damn ******!!! Clip your fucking nails!!!! That must be pictures of your ass you keep showing and not your girls!! I knew you were a bitch!!! All sporting the high heels and long nails and shit!! get your ass back out on the corner and stand with the rest of the bitches! Cause your bitch ass is faker then a mother fucker!!! You rotten, disgusting , pathetic peice of shit you!!!
> *


its all goood 69 its time 4 me 2 get back 2 building and stop talking shit 2 yo bitch ass but whan i gat done whit my hartland car i will get at u no what im talking bout


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow!!! Was it something I said??? All of a sudden you just shut the fuck up and build??? Was that too hard the first 100 times I asked you to do just that???


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 15 2009, 02:21 AM~12710786
> *Wow!!! Was it something I said??? All of a sudden you just shut the fuck up and build??? Was that too hard the first 100 times I asked you to do just that???
> *


 :uh: i was not u it was yo boy mini who i got respect 4 but in time i will be at u and yo dick riders  C.M.B.I KILLER 4 LIFE 1 DOWN MORE 2 GO


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 01:25 AM~12710799
> *:uh:  i was not u it was yo boy mini who i got respect 4 but in time i will be at u and yo dick riders  C.M.B.I  KILLER 4 LIFE 1 DOWN MORE 2 GO
> *


You haven't killed anyone from C.M.B.I. and you never will bitch!! any one of us you call out are way out of your legue your just to fucking thick skulled to realize that! :uh:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 02:25 AM~12710799
> *:uh:  i was not u it was yo boy mini who i got respect 4 but in time i will be at u and yo dick riders  C.M.B.I  KILLER 4 LIFE 1 DOWN MORE 2 GO
> *


KING.... WTF DAWG!!! COMMON NOW HOMIE. END THIS SHIT 4 REALZ


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 15 2009, 02:27 AM~12710804
> *You haven't killed anyone from C.M.B.I. and you never will bitch!! any one of us you call out are way out of your legue your just to fucking thick skulled to realize that! :uh:
> *


 how am i out off yo legue?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 01:33 AM~12710810
> *how am i out off yo legue?
> *


Because you lost all sight on what a model club truely is!!! by you running your mouth off any chance you get and acting a fool not only reflects how you are as a person but it reflects your club and the immage they are trying to up hold here!!! 
I never once disrespected your club! But you had to call out my whole club and say fuck all of us!!! Thats bull shit!!! and thus means you don't have enough respect for your own club to be able to take your lumps and laugh it off like my whole club and I have been doing since the start of this shit!!! 
Instead you gotta keep going!! 
I never claimed to be better then you untill you ran your keys off on how fucking great you were! Seriously dog go back and read everything!! Your way out of line and I'm seriously surprised you haven't been bitten yet! 
If you were in my club i'd expect nothing but respect and admiration for every sole on this site!!! You simply don't have that so that by itself makes us out of your legue!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

hes just talkin shit and posting pic in hear just like he did in the other thanking made will drop out so he can say he won this one to..

by the way thanks for the pic of nap ho now i cant sleep for the nightmears :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 15 2009, 02:41 AM~12710823
> *Because you lost all sight on what a model club truely is!!! by you running your mouth off any chance you get and acting a fool not only reflects how you are as a person but it reflects your club and the immage they are trying to up hold here!!!
> I never once disrespected your club! But you had to call out my whole club and say fuck all of us!!! Thats bull shit!!! and thus means you don't have enough respect for your own club to be able to take your lumps and laugh it off  like me and my whole club have been doing since the start of this shit!!!
> Instead you gotta keep going!!
> ...


 i c and can respect that! but 59 u r wrong i never called out the whole club only u and mademan 4 talking all that shit, and if u go back and read 2 u would c what u said and i quote im batter than u! :uh: i got respect 4 all the mcc on lil


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING+Jan 15 2009, 01:50 AM~12710840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posted right in the last page of the randumb shit topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=428882&st=6080

Get over it already man you haven't killed C.M.B.I. you haven't won any contest against me!! It's simply a fucking model forum!! there is nothing fun about shooting off at the mouth because you think your something special!! All of us here can learn and build from each other!! And up untill you got here and got all butt hurt over a couple of guys words on the internet thats exactly the way it was!! 

So homie!! man up already and just appoligize for being a dick head and we can get back to the way things should be!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 15 2009, 02:58 AM~12710856
> *Think about it blood!! This all started because a couple of guys said your girlfriend was nasty!! Who the fuck cares what we think? If you love her or are with her and are happy then your the only one that matters.. Our thoughts and comments don't mean shit!! And yes you did call out my whole club!! Your exact words and I qoute!
> 
> posted right in the last page of the randumb shit topic
> ...


 u backed out .if it was me u b the same way ,i never said i was special at all 59 , so u saying because of me no one can learn? i wll not, never appoligize
because that shit u said was not right if u go back and read it was not about the pics of my bitch i know its yo bday and all but 4 real thake some time out of yo big day and go back and read :uh:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 02:13 AM~12710876
> *u backed out .if it was me u b the same way ,i never said i was special at all 59 , so u saying because of me no one can learn?  i wll not, never appoligize
> because that shit u said was not right if u go back and read it was not about  the pics of my bitch i know its yo bday and all but 4 real thake some time out of yo big day and go back and read :uh:
> *


I don't know how many times I posted I'll finish my build off with you any time as long as the thread doesn't get all fucked up like this one!! haveing a thread erased because it's cluttered with complete shit has nothing to do with bitching out. You really need to learn how to read! 

This is the exact page all of this shit started!! And as stated it all started with me cracking about your bitch!!! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=428882&st=5200
Go on from there and then try and tell me you didn't take shit a little too far! 

I'll be the man here!! I'm sorry I called your bitch a wilder beast that was my opinion Everyone is intitled to there own opinion! If I would have known you would have gotten all distraught the way you did I propbably still would have said it but then thats why I love my signature so much! 

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey tjay
just let it go homie. this clown is gettin his jollies with this and is not gonna stop.
this is pointless. you tried.
look at his signature . he changed it to add cmbi killer 4 life.
just let made and knucklehead settle it, if not 10 pages from now it would be the same stupid shit still going and going and going ........
its just a waste of valuable server space.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 15 2009, 02:30 AM~12710907
> *hey tjay
> just let it go homie. this clown is gettin his jollies with this and is not gonna stop.
> this is pointless. you tried.
> ...


If this guy won't stop when I'm trying to reason with him he will never stop period!! It would be pointless for me to roll over at this time I'd have to basicly ignore the whole site. he will for ever run his flap and someday the right person will catch him and shut him down!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

ok 59 this shit is over my old lady said drop this shit like its hot i will my bad to u and the c.m.b.i so no mo shit talking from my side of shit. so u know what we need 2 do! get back 2 building


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

A fucking men!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 14 2009, 11:34 PM~12709895
> *im sorry made and street but can we okease get to the fuckin build off cause i want to see what happens with it. and not see who can talk the most shit. cause thats what off topic is for. so can we make this buildoff happen?cause frankly i dont care whos black or whos white cause honestly we are all model builders. i dont remember seeing anywhere on a model or at a show it asking you what race you are.. and sorry for whoring up yall "build-off" topic
> *


I agree with you 100% 8-Ball, it don't matter what race you are, in modelling or anything else in life.

BUT, it DOES matter if you're a JACKASS! And I'm sorry, this guy is a jackass. You know I'm not one to start shit, but this guy has really gotten on my last nerve.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

back to work 4 me :angry: 














:dunno: bout this setup







but than i could run low et's all day long :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Edit: Thank you!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

now it can fit in your ever day car


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

that turbo set up is pretty wild !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2009, 02:25 AM~12709803
> *hes white one day, ***** rich the next...he'll be a ****** tomorrow i guarantee it!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 15 2009, 05:32 PM~12716347
> *that turbo set up is pretty wild !
> *


 right on


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 04:57 PM~12715967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good big dawg.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 15 2009, 05:38 PM~12716411
> *Lookin good big dawg.
> *


 c what i can do whan not talking shit :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 15 2009, 05:32 PM~12716347
> *that turbo set up is pretty wild !
> *


 IF U WANT AND OIL PUMP


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jan 15 2009, 05:40 PM~12716431
> *IF U WANT AND OIL PUMP
> *


i u wont low et's no turbo lag round my way


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 05:40 PM~12716422
> *c what i can do whan not talking shit :biggrin:
> *



There you go dawg. Just build homie. Defend when needed but don't drag things on. It takes away from your buld dawg.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 05:44 PM~12716476
> *i u wont low et's no turbo lag round my way
> *


 They wont work. AND don't talk turbo to me.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I havent done shit today, got off work 3 hours ago and have just been resting. I got into 7 restraints yesterday, and a couple more today, so my right arm is all chewed/clawed up. just gonna take it easy the next couple days. I Have the weekend off, so ill do some work then.

Motor/trans is looking good Street. Im liking that turbo setup

edit * check the teeth / claw marks on ONE SIDE of my arm.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

wtf happend made send me a pm


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2009, 05:52 PM~12716587
> *I havent done shit today, got off work 3 hours ago and have just been resting. I got into 7 restraints yesterday, and a couple more today, so my right arm is all chewed/clawed up. just gonna take it easy the next couple days. I Have the weekend off, so ill do some work then.
> 
> Motor/trans is looking good Street. Im liking that turbo setup
> ...



damn homie. take it easy n get to the build over the weekend. That arm does not look like any fun at all.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Jan 15 2009, 06:56 PM~12716622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill explain here so everyone knows. I riecently took a new job, at a program as a youth care worker. I work with kids who have problems, come from problem homes, with addicted parents, or addictions themselves, etc. Most of them will try to hurt themselves, and it is my job to watch them, and stop them from harming themselves or others.
Yesterday on the way to the grocery store with 2 of the boys in the company vehicle. The 20yr old Autistic F.A.S boy in the backseat went apeshit ( does all the time) and started punching my and the other boy inthe front seat, he came over the seat, grabbed the wheel and Bit my shoulder. At which point it is my job to restrain him. I was at the busiest intersection in town, and had to manuever through traffic to get the the side. where I instructed him to GET OUT OF THE CAR AND GET ON THE GROUND NOW!. he listened.. but he has a history of bashing his face on the ground, clawwing, and biting. so in the process of getting him face down, with my hand under his forehead, other elbow on the back of hsi head ( to prevent smashing it on the ground) stradle his body and get my knees on his arms at his sides. I was attacked and he got ahold of my arm. his hold only lasted a few seconds but was bad enough to cut my arm up good with his nails. That ONE restraint lasted 15 minutes until he calmed down.

On the way back to the house I had to get ahold of his arms, and get him restrained on the back seat 4 more times so he wouldnt try to make me crash the car. then twice more at home when he attacked myself and the house manager.

sorry for the long read.... but that was my day yesterday.

on monday he got us kicked out of the hospital and security escorted him out in cuffs after he punched the femail doctor in the face and had a BIGGER melt down.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

dam


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 15 2009, 06:12 PM~12716814
> *dam
> *


x10


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

shit man, that the same kid that blew up in safeway?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jan 15 2009, 06:50 PM~12716559
> *They wont work. AND don't talk turbo to me.
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jan 15 2009, 05:50 PM~12716559
> *They wont work. AND don't talk turbo to me.
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is a badass setup!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 15 2009, 07:19 PM~12716895
> *shit man, that the same kid that blew up in safeway?
> *


yep


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a mademan whats this


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 15 2009, 07:44 PM~12717117
> *a mademan whats this
> 
> 
> ...


588 CI


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn made, you got more paitence than i do..i would've ground his teeth into the pavement just to prove my point.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2009, 05:52 PM~12716587
> *I havent done shit today, got off work 3 hours ago and have just been resting. I got into 7 restraints yesterday, and a couple more today, so my right arm is all chewed/clawed up. just gonna take it easy the next couple days. I Have the weekend off, so ill do some work then.
> 
> Motor/trans is looking good Street. Im liking that turbo setup
> ...


hell of a job, i wouldnt have been able to stop myself from kicking his ass.....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

4 the street :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats looking pretty good B-Rad.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2009, 06:05 PM~12716735
> *Ill explain here so everyone knows. I riecently took a new job, at a program as a youth care worker. I work with kids who  have problems, come from problem homes, with addicted parents, or addictions themselves, etc. Most of them will try to hurt themselves, and it is my job to watch them, and stop them from harming themselves or others.
> Yesterday on the way to the grocery store with 2 of the boys in the company vehicle. The 20yr old Autistic F.A.S boy in the backseat went apeshit ( does all the time) and started punching my and the other boy inthe front seat, he came over the seat, grabbed the wheel and Bit my shoulder. At which point it is my job to restrain him. I was at the busiest intersection in town, and had to manuever through traffic to get the the side. where I instructed him to GET OUT OF THE CAR AND GET ON THE GROUND NOW!. he listened.. but he has a history of bashing his face on the ground, clawwing, and biting. so in the process of getting him face down, with my hand under his forehead, other elbow on the back of hsi head ( to prevent smashing it on the ground) stradle his body and get my knees on his arms at his sides. I was attacked and  he got ahold of my arm. his hold only lasted a few seconds but was bad enough to cut my arm up good with his nails. That ONE restraint lasted 15 minutes until he calmed down.
> 
> ...


Damn homie. that is crazy. How do you put up with that dawg? I had to deal with drunk azz grown men when I was in the Marine Corps. While posted up on duty and shit. The worst was restraining people in Iraq and having no clue what they are saying to you. Well, you can keep that job cause I aint got the damn patients for that stuff anymore.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

10.5 5.0 comeing soon :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HERE'S ONE FOR YA!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2009, 01:09 PM~12724184
> *HERE'S ONE FOR YA!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 shit u now! i love! it all i have 2 say is [ i b back]  but as a drop top


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2009, 01:09 PM~12724184
> *HERE'S ONE FOR YA!!
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT'S A 10.5 W


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yep,yep!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i know :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn!!! copy cat!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2009, 05:06 PM~12725253
> *damn!!! copy cat!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not me ! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2009, 03:06 PM~12725253
> *damn!!! copy cat!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2009, 04:08 PM~12725273
> *not  me  ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a little more work


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking good street.

looks like im screwed for workin on mine this weeked. just got off a 14 hour shift, and got called in sat. 12 hours and sunday 14 hours. looks like im not gonna have a day off until feb. 8th.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

bringin home the money though made!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 16 2009, 07:28 PM~12727057
> *bringin home the money though made!!!
> *


yep, for what they pay me... I will not turn down a shift.
they got a policy, if you get called in on a weekend off... you get 75.00 a day worked ,bonus plus wage.


----------



## Bear Grylls (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dayum ...id take that..but with what you do..they'd have to bump it up a good benjamin!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2009, 08:18 PM~12727533
> *dayum ...id take that..but with what you do..they'd have to bump it up a good benjamin!
> *


in the mean time, im gonna wait for parts to arrive, and gather more :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gonna give street a good ole ass rippin eh? Hell hes liable to have 4 of em built by the time you start your first hinge homie..LOL


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2009, 06:08 PM~12725273
> *not  me  ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn mini that mustang is lookin tight homie!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i think the scoop should be about 1/2" bigger...make it glide with the top of the car  :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2009, 08:46 PM~12728474
> *i think the scoop should be about 1/2" bigger...make it glide with the top of the car   :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2009, 12:08 PM~12725273
> *not  me  ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


there u go again showoff..... watch for shark attacks homie :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 17 2009, 01:49 AM~12730812
> *there u go again showoff..... watch for shark attacks homie  :biggrin:
> *


 shark attacks funny shit :cheesy: . paint shop 2day sometime


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

alll i have to do now is clear ,sand , polish 














:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

didnt you forget about building the firewall??


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

shit its startin to look good man.


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like we finally got some building going on here. Lookin good.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

working on it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, that really is starting to look good!! Great work Phil!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2009, 12:22 AM~12736888
> *Damn, that really is starting to look good!! Great work Phil!!
> *


i like that mustang homie. not everyday u c a pro street convertable lol


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 17 2009, 09:11 PM~12736799
> *working on it
> 
> 
> ...


you puttin roolbars in that thing, anyhow its lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2009, 05:05 PM~12716735
> *Ill explain here so everyone knows. I riecently took a new job, at a program as a youth care worker. I work with kids who  have problems, come from problem homes, with addicted parents, or addictions themselves, etc. Most of them will try to hurt themselves, and it is my job to watch them, and stop them from harming themselves or others.
> Yesterday on the way to the grocery store with 2 of the boys in the company vehicle. The 20yr old Autistic F.A.S boy in the backseat went apeshit ( does all the time) and started punching my and the other boy inthe front seat, he came over the seat, grabbed the wheel and Bit my shoulder. At which point it is my job to restrain him. I was at the busiest intersection in town, and had to manuever through traffic to get the the side. where I instructed him to GET OUT OF THE CAR AND GET ON THE GROUND NOW!. he listened.. but he has a history of bashing his face on the ground, clawwing, and biting. so in the process of getting him face down, with my hand under his forehead, other elbow on the back of hsi head ( to prevent smashing it on the ground) stradle his body and get my knees on his arms at his sides. I was attacked and  he got ahold of my arm. his hold only lasted a few seconds but was bad enough to cut my arm up good with his nails. That ONE restraint lasted 15 minutes until he calmed down.
> 
> ...


damn, the title "YOUTH CARE WORKER" might seem easy to some, but once they get looney people like that....wow. 

oh, the builds...i vote for the mustang :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

coming along nicely phil
any straight shot pics of the hood, looks kinda warped in that one pic
?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking good so far!

I took a sick day from work today... major stomach flu. 
So hopefully Ill get a bit of work done today!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 19 2009, 10:57 AM~12749024
> *looking good so far!
> 
> I took a sick day from work today... major stomach flu.
> ...


Oh shit. I feel your pain. I got that shit last year and was fucked up for a week or so. Hope ya feel better.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 18 2009, 03:23 PM~12741588
> *you puttin roolbars in that thing, anyhow its lookin good :biggrin:
> *


  o yes


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

new pics comeing sooon whan i get my pc back so b on the loook out!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

I want to race the winer









This will be your view :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jan 25 2009, 03:14 PM~12810228
> *I want to race the winer
> 
> 
> ...


funny shit my view  we will race got more pics of that car?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jan 25 2009, 04:14 PM~12810228
> *I want to race the winer
> 
> 
> ...





ha,ha,ha!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jan 25 2009, 03:14 PM~12810228
> *I want to race the winer
> 
> 
> ...



That looks sweet.Can you show the rest?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 25 2009, 04:07 PM~12810621
> *funny shit my view  we will race got more pics of that car?
> *


IN THE BURN OUT BOX
















ADIOS
































ALL FINISH AND U LOSEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

TO FAST FOR U A LITTLE ENG. SHOT AND YOUR ? WILL BE HOW MANY KITS WELL U WILL NEVER KNOW








AND I HAVE MORE
























AND ON THE DYNO GETTING TUNE


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:cheesy: :worship: :worship: that mini nuthin but tire, sweeeettttt!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 13 2009, 10:35 PM~12698263
> *no thanks , my 1:1 70 ran good enough times. as well as my chevette.
> 
> 
> ...




 Damn I want a '70 now :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 29 2009, 11:21 AM~12848193
> *Good same to you.i will however say this after you get your ass handed to you by street racing king(for the fact you dont have any progress pics) I am down to resume the build off.But with a twist your hearse is almost done and well my 59 is MIA.So i think its time for some new plastic.So what do you say you talk the talk but are you willing to walk the walk?
> *


not alot, but heres a few pics of whats happening


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Nova is looking sick. Cant wait to see some more progress!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin' good Made.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2009, 05:32 PM~12876123
> *That  Nova is looking sick. Cant wait to see some more progress!!
> *


X1


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good made, looks like it'll beat street already


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Feb 1 2009, 05:28 PM~12876102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :nicoderm:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lol just buggin it's a mustang against a nova, in my exp dragracing its a tough call


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

any progress on either car?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 5 2009, 10:48 AM~12914416
> *any progress on either car?
> *


 shit bean working will try to get some work in sometime this week


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 5 2009, 11:48 AM~12914416
> *any progress on either car?
> *


nothing here yet, ive got it in primer.... just trying to pic a color.

waiting on some more goods to come for it!


----------

